
Bones discovered on a Pacific island belong to Amelia Earhart - murrayb
http://www.watoday.com.au/world/bones-discovered-on-a-pacific-island-belong-to-amelia-earhart-a-new-forensic-analysis-shows-20180308-p4z3hc.html
======
brudgers
Announcement at University of Tennessee,
[https://news.utk.edu/2018/03/07/researcher-new-forensic-
anal...](https://news.utk.edu/2018/03/07/researcher-new-forensic-analysis-
indicates-bones-were-amelia-earharts/)

------
simonblack
MIGHT belong.

No definite proof at all.

In truth: PROBABLY DON'T

